
Sessions for Compojure - fogus
http://intensivesystems.net/tutorials/web_sessions.html
======
arohner
Really interesting, but where / how is the user's session data stored? client
side or server side?

A small amount of additional detail on the Clojure Google Group:
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/fa1184a6fbca2842/659619cf37af8e45?show_docid=659619cf37af8e45)

The author mentions he uses the continuation monad.

~~~
pmjordan
_Really interesting, but where / how is the user's session data stored? client
side or server side?_

From the article:

 _There are two ways to do this. Firstly, each time a web page is requested,
embed the entire context of the session into it so that the context is
returned whenever a request is generated from that page. Alternatively, the
application server has to maintain a list of all the contexts of all active
sessions and associate each context with a session identifier._

[...]

 _I chose to implement a web session library based on the second concept._

That would make it server side.

------
jimduey
I'm the author of that library and tutorial. The session state is definitely
on the server side.

Jim Duey

